# Sad Dreams



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hi,Just needed to write this down.I had a werid dream last night. As most of you know, two of my friends passed on this month. One of meningitis. Last night i was dreaming that the guy who died of Meningitis was asking me why i wasn't going to the funeral of the other guy. Then without me saying anything, he said- are you still sad? I looked at the floor and cried and he started hugging me telling me everything was alright.Then the dream changed and got weird. But it was so real? I could FEEL the tears i was crying in my dream and i could TOUCH my freind. Im really upset about it now.


----------



## SkinBagBecky (May 17, 2002)

deleted by OP


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Nikki, (((((Hugs)))))))))


----------



## Yarnie (Jul 15, 2002)

Hey Nikki,Many people have these dreams, some people believe you actually are making contact with the person who died. I've had many dreams about my nan, and most of them involve her coming back after she died, and then her having to die again, which is somehow even harder to deal with than the first time she died! But even though the dreams make you sad, sometimes I still like the contact it brings...one of the scariest things about losing someone is the idea of forgetting what they look/feel/sound like...and it's kinda nice to see them again and to be able to speak to them and to know they're still in your subconscious if you need them. I hope that makes sense. Try to take some comfort from the dreams if you can, it's just your mind's way of coping with what has happened to you recently.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I'm still pretty upset about that dream. Its all hit home now that he WON'T be coming back. I just wanted to reach out and touch him, and feel that he was real and still there. I was hugging him and crying, he knew i was sad. He told me everything would be ok, so i really hope he is right.It makes me so sad when i think about it. Ugh, i hope he is ok!


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2002)

It was just a dream, Nikkie... try not to let it get to you. I've done the same myself in the past and at times it can be scarey when it seems so real. I would guess it's your subconscious trying to rid itself of the pain you are feeling over the loss of your friend.You'll be OK.  Evie


----------

